# Kawasaki FD620D-AV50 no fire on one cylinder



## mechanic4 (Jun 5, 2014)

I have this engine on a Mule and one of the cylinders won't fire.

I can't find any information online and was wondering if someone had a service manual or wiring diagram for this engine. 


Also any suggestions as to why the one cylinder won't fire would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I found this you need to click on each file Lawn Mower Parts, Small Engine Parts & Much More! | PartsTree.com - Briggs, MTD, Toro, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Troy-bilt...


----------



## mechanic4 (Jun 5, 2014)

joeten said:


> Hi I found this you need to click on each file Lawn Mower Parts, Small Engine Parts & Much More! | PartsTree.com - Briggs, MTD, Toro, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Troy-bilt...


 
Thanks for the reply. That showed me the parts, but I have no way of knowing how to diagnosis this ignition system. 

I have worked on Asian cars with an igniter, but never a small engine with an igniter and pulsers.

The best I have been able to do is to put a VOM on the + terminal of the coil and check for voltage. When I do that and crank the engine the VOM shows 12V with the ignition switch on and when cranking varies from 12V to about 4V. So I am assuming the igniter and pulsers are good, but I really wanted a little more information before ordering a coil. Thanks again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sorry but that was all I found all other leads were either nonsense or for a different model.


----------



## mechanic4 (Jun 5, 2014)

joeten said:


> Hi sorry but that was all I found all other leads were either nonsense or for a different model.




Appreciate the response, thanks for trying to help.


----------

